# what to do with my series 2 now that I have no tivo service



## knipknup (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi all,

I have a tivo series 2 80GB box that has not had service for a few months. The issue is that I have no SD TVs now, so don't really want to pay for service on this SD box. I am using DirecTV, which is not exactly Tivo friendly these days.

Are there any cool things I can do with my box now?

I listed it to sell on craigslist and other places, but there has been no interest.

I am ready to hack


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Really no. A lot of its functionality and usefulness comes from being subscribed.


----------



## garrubal (Oct 17, 2008)

I suppose it all depends on what you want to do with it. 

EDIT: LINKS TO DDB REMOVED BY AUTHOR. Didn't realize that DDB links were not allowed here. Go to DDB and look and search how to turn your tivo into a linux box.

The links above talk about how to turn a tivo into a linux machine. But I'm guessing you can get better results with an old PC from ebay and just install linux on it.

Other than that, I don't think there's much to do with a tivo that doesn't have service.


----------

